
WHY RACKET? WHY Lisp? - ironchief
https://practicaltypography.com/why-racket-why-lisp.html
======
hencoappel
Main discussion from 2014:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8206038](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8206038)

